# Has there been any PSN'XBL user gathering threads yet?



## Cheese Sandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't found any on the first page yet, so I might just take the bite here.

Alrighty, people. List your Gamertags and PSN IDs so that we can add you and eventually play together. Who knows, some people might take out a good chunk of their social anxiety off by talking with fellow SAers and play together! 

Feel free to use the following template! 
(Also, if you're playing a multi-plat game, be sure to indicate the console you're playing it on. 

PSN: pPpPancakes 
XBL: We Lose Again
FC/NNID: 

Now playing: The Last of Us, Killzone: Mercenary.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

PSN: Bad_Wolf34 
I've been playing GTA V and The Last Of Us lately..


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

xPaperPlanes said:


> PSN: Bad_Wolf34
> I've been playing GTA V and The Last Of Us lately..


Added you!

Is there anyone else who'll add their names here?


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

PSN: ItsTotesSoFluffy

I have a PS3 and PS4


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

Cheese Sandwich said:


> Added you!
> 
> Is there anyone else who'll add their names here?


I didn't get the request lol I'll send you one now.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

PSN: jam1ef13

Own a PS4 (and a PS3, but it's used by others as a netflix box now). I play Battlefield mostly, but also own Killzone and Knack and have most of the free to play games installed.

Add me if you like


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

X-Box : KittenHoarder
PS3 : KittenHoarder
Steam : Miscette
World of Warcraft : Katelyn#1204

Feel free to add any/all ^.^


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Somewhat of a bump, but I've added all of you!

I'm having qualms though, I'm probably too shy to even talk or something. >_<


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

PSN: Hmmmm_Nice_Bike
Xbox 360: HmmmNiceBikeRDD (gotta renew my xbl gold membership though)

I might start playing on pc soon as well.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

^ Added you both on PSN


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

How do you find people on steam?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

adding all the PSN folks


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

XBLA: macNcheez74

I do not have many games but I have Dark Souls, Red Dead Redemption, Lost Planet 1&2.


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

PSN ID: tghjkiuytgg

I usually play killzone, call of duty, gta, battlefield and madden online. Feel free to add me


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

PSN: Tokztero_ 

I don't play much anymore, but when I do it's only MW 2 on PS3.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> PSN: Tokztero_
> 
> I don't play much anymore, but when I do it's only MW 2 on PS3.


Although MW2 is an extremely old game by now (2010) I still need to complete a few Special Ops matches in order to get a platinum in the game.

if you're down to help please let me know


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Although MW2 is an extremely old game by now (2010) I still need to complete a few Special Ops matches in order to get a platinum in the game.
> 
> if you're down to help please let me know


Sure send me a friend request. I haven't played it in months though.

I'll probably be online today @ 7PM US Pacific time.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

PSN : vyr͘isus

Feel free to add me~ I already went ahead and added the other PSNs in this thread :3


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

You all are braver than I am. I wouldn't want my current PSN "friends" anywhere near people from this site. Not that I don't love you all, just don't particularly want to be exposed myself. :blush

Am I the only one with this sentiment?

and just to vent about video games, BF4 is the largest piece of garbage ever. BF3 foeva!


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

I play GTA Online, BF3, BF4, Minecraft and Counter Strike: Global Offensive. Add me on PSN: TeH_Evil_BunneH. I have a PS3 headset and I'm sort of shy so you can expect that from me, also if your extremely shy it's alright, I'll still play with you. Now add me please!


----------



## donzombie (Apr 13, 2014)

xbox live
cheese stickman
mostly bf4 
halo 4
tital fall


----------



## Swellhead (Jan 2, 2015)

Psn: Swellhead9621 and been playing gta and dragon age recently


----------

